# Oriental Frills



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey All,
Does anyone have info on how i could contact Bill Fobian??? I just got started with a few pairs of yellow blondinettes and was told by a long time breeder and judge of frills that if i wanted to be competitive with yellows i need to hook up with Bill Fobian.
Any help would be great
Thanks
Tom


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tom and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I don't have the information you are looking for but perhaps another member will be along shortly to help you out.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

windyflat said:


> Hey All,
> Does anyone have info on how i could contact Bill Fobian??? I just got started with a few pairs of yellow blondinettes and was told by a long time breeder and judge of frills that if i wanted to be competitive with yellows i need to hook up with Bill Fobian.
> Any help would be great
> Thanks
> Tom


HI TOM, William Fobian lives in California, his phone number is 925-686-6891. I got this infomation from the 2006 NPA MEMBERSHIP LIST .GEORGE


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks George!!!


----------

